# ride on Le Champion CF



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

In spite of all the venom, I am contemplating buying a Le Champion CF from BD. I can live with the caveats of buying something from an online retailer, but something I have reservations about is the ride on this particular bike, as I have read limited reviews on this aspect.

In particular I am concerned about lack of stiffness; I am 6' and 200 lb., and am used to an all-aluminum Cannondale crit bike.

Any feedback on the ride would be greatly appreciated, as I have no local Motobecane dealer where I could cheese a test ride. Additionally, I would also value any insight people might have vs. other BD offerings, with the Immortal frame and Kestrel Evoke in mind as well. Thanks.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

IMO there's no lack of stiffness with this frame however if there's a weak spot it may be the Aksium race wheels but thats more of a guess. In 2-3 weeks i'll be purchasing a pr of ROL race SL's for it and perhaps i can decern if there's any improvement in the ride.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Girlfriend purchased one two months ago. Her opinion.... VERY stiff (she's 120 pounds though) and rather more comfortable than her aluminum Specialized. She gives it many thumbs up.


----------



## JWA (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had a 2010 Le Champion CF LTD for a couple months. With about 600 miles, i really like it. The finish on the frame is very good. Weight without pedals is 17.5 pounds. I haven't noticed any frame flex but I'm 58 and not a racer. The Ultegra 6700 components are very slick. Set up was easy. Took about 15 minutes. Very little adjustment was required. If my bike was stolen I would buy another.
Here's a link to Bicycling's review of the 2009 model. http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-155-2504-0,00.html


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

JWA said:


> I've had a 2010 Le Champion CF LTD for a couple months. With about 600 miles, i really like it. The finish on the frame is very good. Weight without pedals is 17.5 pounds. I haven't noticed any frame flex but I'm 58 and not a racer. The Ultegra 6700 components are very slick. Set up was easy. Took about 15 minutes. Very little adjustment was required. If my bike was stolen I would buy another.
> Here's a link to Bicycling's review of the 2009 model. http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-155-2504-0,00.html


Thanks for the response ... I am curious about how tall you are and your weight, as well as your riding style. Thanks again, JWA !


----------



## JWA (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm 5-10" and weigh 170. I bought a 56 cm frame. The 56 cm size would probably fit someone 5'9" to 5'-11". The Bikesdirect guys were helpful advising me what size I needed. I'd suggest emailing them with your height & instep dimensions. 

Compared to my other bike with an aluminum frame & carbon fork is much more comfortable - most road buzz eliminated.

BTW, the bike came just as advertised. When I was younger I worked in a bike shop and have set up hundreds of bikes. My Moto arrived in a factory box just like the other bikes I've set up. Set up is quite easy if you know anything about bikes. You only have to install the front wheel, the seat post (the saddle is already attached), the stem (I think the bars were also attached), the front brake and the pedals. The derailleurs were appropriately pre-adjusted.

The only thing I've changed is the pedals.

In 600 miles I've adjusted the shifters cables a couple times and trued the front wheel once.

The only problem I've encountered is that the stock Cane Creek brake pads immediately started to abrade the rims. BD sent me a set of Jagwire Sleet Road cartridges & inserts and threw in a couple free tubes and a set of tire tools for the inconvenience. Be sure to ask them to send you a set of Jagwires if you order a bike.

I don't understand all of the crap you read on various sites about BD. I've been treated very fairly and as I said they were helpful with advising me what to buy.

I'm attaching some pics. Hope they come through.


----------



## JWA (Jul 29, 2009)

Forgot to comment on riding style.

I ride about 100 - 120 miles / week. Usually three 20-25 mile weekday rides and one 50 mile weekend ride. 75% flat, 25% hilly. I'm not fast. 18-20 mph on the flats. 15 mph average with flat / hill mix. 

I live at the tallest / steepest hill in my town. One route has a 14% grade the other route is 11%. The compact 50/34 crank & 11/28 cassette work fine.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

JWA said:


> Compared to my other bike with an aluminum frame & carbon fork is much more comfortable - most road buzz eliminated.
> 
> Set up is quite easy if you know anything about bikes. You only have to install the front wheel, the seat post (the saddle is already attached), the stem (I think the bars were also attached), the front brake and the pedals. The derailleurs were appropriately pre-adjusted.
> 
> ...


I concur, after doing a bit of research the consensus was the OEM CC pads were to hard so before ever turning a wheel i installed Kool Stop salmon pads.


----------



## skyguy2b (Jun 5, 2007)

*Pads on Cane Creek brakes*

I own 3 road motobecanes and one CS bike. Standard purchase is Kool stop pads before they litterally mess up your rims. Huge difference! I prefer the Kool stop whole cartridge replacement because it has an angle adjustment.

I have the immortal series full carbon bike and steer tube is carbon. It is very comfortable bike and even over 200 not too stiff or flex. The only issue always is the wheelset flex.

I had one bike show up with a defective fork and it was replaced. I have not had any issues ordering through BD. Last bike TX to MN in 4 days.


----------

